# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  فقط على ابناء مصر........ كل تفاصيل المسابقه

## صفحات العمر

تعرف على حياة الرجال واربح جوايز لا تقدر بمال
مسابقة القاعه العاميه فى رمضان

يقدمها لكم الشاعر : محمد سعيد (صفحات العمر )

مع نخبه من اجمل شعراء القاعه الاعزاء






مع ظهور هلال رمضان

نلتقى يوميا مع سيرة صحابى او صحابيه 

من صحابة رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

نُلقى مزيد من الضوء على حياته ومواقفه 

بالتلميح وليس بالتصريح مع بعض المقاطع الشعريه 

التى تحاول رسم المزيد من ملامح الشخصيه 

تبدأ اولى الحلقات بحول الله يوم 1 رمضان الساعه 8,30 

بعد صلاة القيام ويستمر تلقى الاجابات حتى صلاة الفجر 

بأذن الله سأتلقى الاجابات على بريدى الخاص

وفى حالة تعدد الاجابات الصحيحه سيتم اجراء قرعه فى قاعات الاداره 

لتحديد الفائز

على ان يقوم العضو بعمل مشاركته اولا فى الموضوع 

ولا يبوح بالاجابه لاتاحة الفرصه للمزيد من الاعضاء 

للبحث والتقصى عن شخصية الحلقه 

شرط اساسىان يقوم العضو بعمل مداخله فى الموضوع

وحبذا لو اضاف بعض التلمحيات عن الشخصيه موضوع الحلقه

ومن الممكن ان يطلب العضو المزيد من التوضيح 

حول ملامح الشخصيه وساقوم باذن الله بالمتابعه وتقديم المزيد

فى حلقة اليوم التالى يتم اعلان فائز الحلقه السابقه 



جوائز المسابقه مقدمه من منتدى ابناء مصر 


الجوائر عباره عن:

( 20 ) مصحف ( حجم كبير ) بالحامل للقرءه الواضحه فى المنزل 

بواقع فائز كل يوم طوال فترة المسابقه





مدة المسابقه عشرون يوما 
حتى يتثنى لنا ان نتفرغ للعباده فى العشر الاخيره من رمضان
سيقيم شعراء القاعه العاميه احتفالا كبيرا بالفائزين فى عيد الفطر المبارك فى قاعة الترحيب والتهانى 
كما سيحدد لقاء فى القاهره لتسليم الجوائز للفائزين
ولمن تعذر حضوره
سترسل الجائزه لكل فائز عن طريق البريد المسجل 

حظ سعيد للجميع وكل عام وانتم بكل الخير والسعاده


 محمد سعيد

----------


## ليلة عشق

*المايسترو محمد سعيد 

كل سنة وأنت طيب ....
أعاد الله عليك رمضان وعلي الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات ......
لك الشكر علي ماتبدعه أناملك الراقية  .....
وفي الانتظار .....
علي منتدي أبناء مصر ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## بنت مصر

*تسجيل حضور يا استاذ محمد سعيد
من دلوقتي اثق انها ستكون راااااااائعة وشيقة جدا


كل عام وانت بكل خير وسعادة يارب العالمين




بسنت*

----------


## طارق المملوك

كما قلت لك سابقا اخى الحبيب عمرك اطول من عمرى
كانت تجول بخاطرى تلك الفكرة ولكن عرضك المبدئى لها يقول انها قد اختمرت فى ذهنك منذ فترة طويله حتى تخرج بهذا اللرقي
ان شاء الله موفق و جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
فى الانتظار

----------


## sayedattia

*الشاعر الرائع والأخ الكريم / أ . محمد سعيد
فكرة أكثر من رائعة .. ضربت فيها أكثر من عصفور بحجر واحد 
عرفتنا بعظماء الأسلام وخيرة صحابة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
وكذلك فتحت أبوابا للإبداع الشعري ... وصغت ذلك كله في قالب تنافسي جميل 
دمت مبدعا وصاحب فكر راقي...*

----------


## boukybouky

*مسابقات رمضان الحلوة إعلاناتها هلت 

متابعة معكم ان شاء الله 

بس مش فهمت يعني ايه لو حد عرف مش يقول 

امال نقول امتي الإجابة ؟؟؟؟ يا ريت شوية توضيح

في رعاية الله ،،*

----------


## أم أحمد

تسجيل حضور في هذه المسابقة الجميلة  :good:  
جزاك الله كل الخير صفحات العمر علي الفكرة الرائعة
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب
كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

بوكي اعتقد ان الاجابة سوف تكون من خلال الرسائل الخاصة
والا يتم وضع الحل في الموضوع ولكن يكتفي فقط بالاشارة الي ذلك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *المايسترو محمد سعيد 
> 
> كل سنة وأنت طيب ....
> أعاد الله عليك رمضان وعلي الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات ......
> لك الشكر علي ماتبدعه أناملك الراقية  .....
> وفي الانتظار .....
> علي منتدي أبناء مصر ....
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

همسة المنتدى الدافئه ليلة عشق


كل عام وانت ............

حاضر ف حرفك تملى منتهى الاحساس :good:  

كل عام وانت بخير وسعاده ورضا من الله

لك احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *تسجيل حضور يا استاذ محمد سعيد
> من دلوقتي اثق انها ستكون راااااااائعة وشيقة جدا
> 
> 
> كل عام وانت بكل خير وسعادة يارب العالمين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بسنت*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الرائعه بسنت

اولا اشكرك على جهودك الملموسه 

التى كانت سببا فى ظهور الموضوع بهذا الشكل الرائع

 واتمنى ان اقدم شيء يليق بأسم ابناء مصر

لك دوما احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كما قلت لك سابقا اخى الحبيب عمرك اطول من عمرى
> كانت تجول بخاطرى تلك الفكرة ولكن عرضك المبدئى لها يقول انها قد اختمرت فى ذهنك منذ فترة طويله حتى تخرج بهذا اللرقي
> ان شاء الله موفق و جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> فى الانتظار



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الحبيب : طارق المملوك

بصفتك فارس من اجمل فرسان القاعه العاميه 

فسيكون لنا موعد مع قلمك المتألق فى اكثر من حلقه 

من حلقات هذه المسابقه وانا على يقين بجمال بروعة ما ستقدمه لنا

حفظك الله اخا غاليا وصديقا رائعا

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الشاعر الرائع والأخ الكريم / أ . محمد سعيد
> فكرة أكثر من رائعة .. ضربت فيها أكثر من عصفور بحجر واحد 
> عرفتنا بعظماء الأسلام وخيرة صحابة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
> وكذلك فتحت أبوابا للإبداع الشعري ... وصغت ذلك كله في قالب تنافسي جميل 
> دمت مبدعا وصاحب فكر راقي...*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الحبيب الانسان الجميل خلقا وصفاتا : سيد عطيه

بارك الله فى عمرك ورزقك خيرى الدنيا والاخره

وحبذا لو اسعدتنا بحلقه او اكثر فى هذه المسابقه 

فما عهدنا من قلمك الا الابداع الراقى المتميز

حفظك الله ودمت بنقاء

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *مسابقات رمضان الحلوة إعلاناتها هلت 
> 
> متابعة معكم ان شاء الله 
> 
> بس مش فهمت يعني ايه لو حد عرف مش يقول 
> 
> امال نقول امتي الإجابة ؟؟؟؟ يا ريت شوية توضيح
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل سنه وانت طيبه يا ريهام ويا رب صوما مقبولا باذن الله

كويس انك اخدتى بالك من الملحوظه دى

انا فعلا نسيت اكتبها

فبأذن الله سأتلقى الاجابات على بريدى الخاص

وفى حالة تعدد الاجابات الصحيحه سيتم اجراء قرعه فى قاعات الاداره 

لتحديد الفائز

كل امنياتى للجميع بالخروج بالفائده الكبرى للمسابقه


لك دوما احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## amr emam

وانا كمان بسجل حضورى 

وربنا الموفق 

عمرو امام

----------


## صفحات العمر

> تسجيل حضور في هذه المسابقة الجميلة  
> جزاك الله كل الخير صفحات العمر علي الفكرة الرائعة
> وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير
> وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
> 
> بوكي اعتقد ان الاجابة سوف تكون من خلال الرسائل الخاصة
> والا يتم وضع الحل في الموضوع ولكن يكتفي فقط بالاشارة الي ذلك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الرائعه ام احمد

ما اجمل حضورك المزدان بالورود وبعضا من نفحات هذا هذا الشهر الكريم

كل عام وانت واسرتك الكريمه فى خير وسعاده وهناء

وبالفعل فإن الاجابات سوف اقوم باستقبالها على بريدى الخاص

وهذا قد تم الاعلان عنه من خلال المجموعات البريديه لابناء مصر

كل احترامى لك دائما

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وانا كمان بسجل حضورى 
> 
> وربنا الموفق 
> 
> عمرو امام



كل سنه وانت طيب يا عمر

وسنسعد جدا بوجودك ومتابعتك

لك محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

تقبل الله منكم ومنا صالح الأعمال
وكل عام وأنت بكل خير
أما عن المسابقه فهي سبب تواجدي الآن على الرغم من ضيق وقتي
بسبب مشاكل مروريه وعمليه أيضاً
ولكني أردت أن أسجل إسمي ضمن كشوف المتبارين في هذه المسابقه الرائعه
التي لا شك عندي أنها ستكون على مستوى راق وستحمل إلينا المعلومه المفيده
على طبق من فاكهة الكلام الجميل الذي يسهل تذوقه والإستمتاع بحلاوته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا جميعاً كل الخير
وياسلام بقى لو تقول لأخوك 
إجابات المسابقه ألاقيها بتتباع في أنهي ميدان؟

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

الشاعر الرائع والمشرف المجتهد محمد سعيد
كل عام وانت بخير ودائم العطاء وإن شاء الله ستجده فى ميزان حسناتك
وإن شاء الله سأكون متابعه 
تحياتى

----------


## د.ابودنيا

* اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد*
*كل عام وانت طيب* 
*والاسرة الكريمة طيبة وبخير ان شاء الله*
*تحياتى لك*

----------


## منال درويش

وانا كمان جيت متأخرة 
لكننى اسجل الحضور 
واقول بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

تحياتى للجميع

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
> سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> 
> تقبل الله منكم ومنا صالح الأعمال
> وكل عام وأنت بكل خير
> أما عن المسابقه فهي سبب تواجدي الآن على الرغم من ضيق وقتي
> بسبب مشاكل مروريه وعمليه أيضاً
> ولكني أردت أن أسجل إسمي ضمن كشوف المتبارين في هذه المسابقه الرائعه
> التي لا شك عندي أنها ستكون على مستوى راق وستحمل إلينا المعلومه المفيده
> ...



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحبيب عصام علم الدين

تقبل الله منا ومنكم كل الصالحات  فى رمضان وفى كل ايام الله

اسعدنى بالطبع هذا التواجد الجميل والحمد لله انك ستكون معنا ولكن يا صديقى الجميل ليس متباريا فقط فانا انتظر منك ما هو اكثر فلابد لقلمك الرائع ان يدلو بدلوه  فى هذه المسايقه
لذا سانتظر منك كتابة اكثر من حلقه من حلقات المسابقه العشرين 

بس اوعى تسرب الاجابات يا عم ::'(:  


محبتى لك دائما

محمد سعيد

----------


## بنت مصر

النهاردة الساعة كام بقا؟؟

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

كل عام و أنت بخير أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
نخن معك متابعون بإذن الله
تقبل الله منا و منكم الطاعات
و لك مودتي

----------


## boukybouky

هي المسابقة هتبدأ إمتي علي كده؟؟؟

في الإنتظار

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الشاعر الرائع والمشرف المجتهد محمد سعيد
> كل عام وانت بخير ودائم العطاء وإن شاء الله ستجده فى ميزان حسناتك
> وإن شاء الله سأكون متابعه 
> تحياتى



اختى الرائعه عايده العشرى

كل عام وانت حرفا مضيئا وقلبا نابضا بالصدق 

كل عام وانت فى خير وسعاده ورضا من الله عز وجل

لن تكفينى المتابعه من شاعره متميزه

 ولكنى سأنتظر مشاركتك بكتابة حلقه او اكثر فى هذه المسابقه 

التى هى لكل مبدعى ومبدعات قاعتنا الحبيبه

لك دوما كل احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> * اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد*
> *كل عام وانت طيب* 
> *والاسرة الكريمة طيبة وبخير ان شاء الله*
> *تحياتى لك*


وانت بكل الخير والسعاده اخى النقى د. فوزى ابو دنيا 

اعاد الله عليك هذه الايام الطيبه المباركه بالخير واليمن والبركه

لك محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وانا كمان جيت متأخرة 
> لكننى اسجل الحضور 
> واقول بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> 
> تحياتى للجميع


اختى منال

كل عام وانت بخير وسعاده ورضا من الله عز وجل

فى انتظار اعدادك لاكتر من حلقه فى هذه المسابقه

وانا على ثقه من روعة ما سيقدمه لنا قلمك الثرى



اخوكى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> النهاردة الساعة كام بقا؟؟



اختى الغاليه بسنت

نظرا لاختلاف التوقيتات فى اقطارنا العربيه والاسلاميه

 سيكون الموعد من اول اليوم باذن الله

اسال الله التوفيق وان نفوز جميعا بالتعرف على حياة الرجال

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل عام و أنت بخير أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
> نخن معك متابعون بإذن الله
> تقبل الله منا و منكم الطاعات
> و لك مودتي



وانت بكل الخير والسعاده اخى واستاذى الحبيب ابا رامى

بارك الله فى عمرك ورزقك خيرى الدنيا والاخره 

اكيد سنسعد جدا بتواجدك  ومساهماتك فى اثراء المسابقه

وحبذا لو اسعدتنا بكتابة حلقه او اكثر فى هذا الموضوع الطيب

لك دوما خالص محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> هي المسابقة هتبدأ إمتي علي كده؟؟؟
> 
> في الإنتظار
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،



لقد بدأت المسابقه فأين انت ايتها الاخت الرائعه

حفظك الله ودمت برقى دائم

----------


## dodoo_oo

فكرة هااااااايلى صفحات العمر
واسمحلى اشارك معاكوا

----------


## amal3

السلام عليكم
 أخى العزيز صفحات  العمر 

كل عام وأنت بخير والأمة الأسلامية بكل بخير

أسمحلى ياأستاذى العزيز أن أكون معكم  

جزاك الله كل خير

وتقبل أعتذارى لتأخرى  فى تسجيل أسمى

أختك  آمال مصطفى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فكرة هااااااايلى صفحات العمر
> واسمحلى اشارك معاكوا




الحمد لله ان الفكره لاقت هذا القبول الرائع لديكم

ولا شك انها ازدادت جمالا بتواجدكم الرائع

لك خالص الاحترام

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم
>  أخى العزيز صفحات  العمر 
> 
> كل عام وأنت بخير والأمة الأسلامية بكل بخير
> 
> أسمحلى ياأستاذى العزيز أن أكون معكم  
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ...


اختى الرائعه الشاعرة الجميله : امال مصطفى

كل عام وانت بكل الخير والسعاده

اسعدنى جدا انضمامك لهذه الاسره التى جمعها عشق الصدق وعذب الكلمات

واتمنى ان يكون لك تواجد اتوقع من الان روعته

لك دوما كل احترامى وتقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

لا أستطيع أن أخفي إنبهاري بتلك الفوازير الأكثر من رائعه أسلوباً وصياغه ونثراً أيضاً
فهى حول صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما يتمتعون به من حميد صفات وجميل أخلاق
وكيف لا والرسول الكريم قدوتهم وقدوتنا وإمامهم وإمامنا وشفيعهم وشفيعنا
عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام
وهذه الفوازير التي يكتبها قلم جميل مثل قلمك أو قلم أخي الحبيب طارق المملوك لهى مما يضفي المتعه على قارئها ويشعره بعظمة الإسلام وروعته
فبارك الله فيكما وفي كل متفاعل مع تلك الفوازير وأعتذر إليك حقاً حيث انني إكتشفت مدى صعوبة التواصل معكم خلال هذا الشهر الكريم بشكل كاف
ولكني أحاول قدر المستطاع أن أظل في الصوره حتى لا أغيب تماماً عن ذاكرتكم
كل عام وأنتم بخير

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الشاعر الكبير صفحات العمر 
اولا بشكر حضرتك على المسابقه الرائعه 
 انا مش كنت مشتركه فى المسابقه من اول يوم 
تقريبا الرابع او الخامس 
كمان فى يوم كنت متأخره على المكتب وبعت رساله الاجابه 
بدون مشاركه فى الموضوع 
 جزاك الله خيرا على المسابقه الجميله 
تقبل منى التحيه

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد
> سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> 
> لا أستطيع أن أخفي إنبهاري بتلك الفوازير الأكثر من رائعه أسلوباً وصياغه ونثراً أيضاً
> فهى حول صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما يتمتعون به من حميد صفات وجميل أخلاق
> وكيف لا والرسول الكريم قدوتهم وقدوتنا وإمامهم وإمامنا وشفيعهم وشفيعنا
> عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام
> وهذه الفوازير التي يكتبها قلم جميل مثل قلمك أو قلم أخي الحبيب طارق المملوك لهى مما يضفي المتعه على قارئها ويشعره بعظمة الإسلام وروعته
> فبارك الله فيكما وفي كل متفاعل مع تلك الفوازير وأعتذر إليك حقاً حيث انني إكتشفت مدى صعوبة التواصل معكم خلال هذا الشهر الكريم بشكل كاف
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحبيب عصام علم الدين

بداية اقول لك وبكل الصدق

اذا غبت عن العين فمكانك فى القلب يا صديقى الجميل

اعانك الله على وقتك  فانا اكثر من يعلم قسوة الانشغال

 خصوصا عندما ينشغل احدنا عن اشياء يعشقها

واضم صوتى معك بان مشاركة الحبيب طارق 

كانت على درجه عاليه من الرقى والجمال و

اضافت الى المسابقه الكثير

حفظك الله دئما وكل عام وانت بالف خير

لك دوما محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> الشاعر الكبير صفحات العمر 
> اولا بشكر حضرتك على المسابقه الرائعه 
>  انا مش كنت مشتركه فى المسابقه من اول يوم 
> تقريبا الرابع او الخامس 
> كمان فى يوم كنت متأخره على المكتب وبعت رساله الاجابه 
> بدون مشاركه فى الموضوع 
>  جزاك الله خيرا على المسابقه الجميله 
> تقبل منى التحيه


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الرائعه توته

اشكرك على مرورك البهى وكلماتك العذبه

واحمد الله عز وجل ان فكرة المسابقه لاقت كل هذا الصدى الطيب لديكم

واسعدنى جدا مشاركاتك وردودك 

واتمنى ان اراك دائما فى كل حلقات المسابقه

لك خالص احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

لازلت الفرصه مفتوحه حتى اخر رمضان

لكل من فاته الاجابه 

على اى من حلقات المسابقه العشرون

وفرصة الفوز لازلت قائمه 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل الخير

----------


## سمـاء

يوم بيوم أنا عشته معاكم

طول رمضان كنت متابعاكم

شخصيات لو جت ف زماننا

كنا نحب حقيقى حياتنا

كنا عرفنا

إيه يعنى كلمة أبطال

لحم ودم

مش حرفين ف كلام يتقال

بس بجد

رائع جدا كان العرض

شكرا ليك صفحات العمر

ولكل اللى بقلمه

بقلبه

زود ف الموسوعة دى سطر

أكبر شكر

 :Shokran:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يوم بيوم أنا عشته معاكم
> 
> طول رمضان كنت متابعاكم
> 
> شخصيات لو جت ف زماننا
> 
> كنا نحب حقيقى حياتنا
> 
> كنا عرفنا
> ...


يا شذى عطر المحبه 
يا عبير الياسمين
زيد ف حُسنك حبه حبه
واملا بالفرح السنين
وزّع البسمات غناوى
عدى فوق جسر الحنين
تلقى عطر الصدق جاوى
فى القلوب الطيبين
اللى وياهم حياتنا
تبقى جنة مخلصين 





اختى الراقيه سماء

سعدت ايما سعاده بهذا العزف المنفرد على اوتار الحرف

المصحوب بعذوبة وبساطة الكلمات

واتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت فى تقديم شىء يليق اولا بعظمة هؤلاء الرجال 

الذين منحهم الله عز وجل شهادة الرضوان

وثانيا ان يكون جديرا  باسم ابناء مصر 

كل الشكر والتقدير على ثنائك الطيب

مع خالص احترامى وتقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## محمد فارس

-
أولا كل عام والجميع هنا بكل خير 
-
تحية واجبة لك أخى محمد وللمشاركين فى هذا العمل الرائع.
تجربة تستحق التقدير ، حين تُسخر الموهبة فى إبراز جوانب من سير بعض الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.
مااحوجنا الى مثل هذه الأعمال القيمة ، وما أحوجنا الى كل من يوقظنا ويشير الى مثل هذه المواقف الى تفضلتم بذكرها.
-
بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء
وكل عام وانتم بخير
-

----------


## طارق المملوك

الاخوة الاعزاء
اخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
اشكر اولا صاحب الفكرة الراقيه المبدع دائما محمد سعيد ووالله الذى لا اله الا هو خرجنا من بعدها مختلفين تماما عما قبلها ، عم وئام وحاله ترابط و حب تفوق ما كنا عليه من حب و صداقه ، تحولت الصداقى لاخوه حقه وولد التفاعل و التعاون و التواصل الكثير من المعانى العميقه التى يصعب وصفها او التعبير عنها
فجزاك الله كل الخير و جزاك خيرا على اشراكى معك وو الاخوة فى تقديم شئ افخر اننى شاركت فيه ولو بالقليل
اخى عصام
كنت اتمنى ان تزيد الجمال جمالا بمشاركتك و لكن هى الظروف وان شاء الله نتواصل فى الكثير و الكثير دائما
الاخوة الزملاء سعدت جدا بتواصلكم مع اخى محمد سعيد و باقى الشعراء فمشاركتكم اضفت كثيرا من البهاء على فاعليات المسابقة ، فهى لم تنجح الا بتواجدكم بها ونشاطكم الراقى
دمتم جميعا بكل الخير و عيد مبرك عليكم و على الامة الاسلاميه

----------

